# Chuck: Season 1 (Spoilers!)



## Perpetual Man (Apr 28, 2012)

_I thought I'd start the thread on an off chance - Chuck was mentioned elsewhere and the reaction was favourable, but there seems to be no threads dedicated to the now ended show.

As some people are slowly making their way through the series at different points I thought I'd start off with the first season and see what happens_.

Of course the first thing is does Chuck qualify as SFF Chronicles material?

On paper it might come across as a spy show - isn't that a bit outside the normal Chrons remit? Well no, in the same way James Bond can sometimes (!)  cross the boundaries into SF then Chuck did it from the moment it started and then ramped it up to ten.

Even if it did not the show wore it's nerd trappings on it's sleeve, with characters that were into all the things us Chronnites/Chronners are, it was filled with in jokes and references that could easily be missed; and the guest stars that turned up... well that speaks for itself.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Apr 28, 2012)

Chuck was pretty much the little show that could. Initially commissioned for 13 shows, it somehow managed to last for five years. It was called a 'bubble show' in that it balanced on the crest of a bubble that might have burst and fallen into cancellation at any time. The kind of show that fans loved, but there was not a regular audience base to warrant an ongoing renewal.

But it was not only the fans that loved the show the television Network did as well, and that was got the show through to the end. Including a final series in which to end things on the producers terms.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 28, 2012)

The concept of the Intersect is SF going on Fantasy, so _Chuck_ must surely qualify as SFF.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Apr 28, 2012)

*Season 1*​
Chuck (Zachary Levi) is a young man working in the Buy More a massive US superstore in Burbank. He is a member of the 'Nerd Herd' the stores technical advice/repair station. It is pretty much a dead end job, and it seems as though Chuck is drifting, no direction.

Also working in the Buy More is his best friend, Morgan Grimes (Joshua Gomez), a genuine 'slacker'. Chuck is different, he has potential, a top ranked Stamford student who was thrown out for cheating, causing him to apparently give up and fall into the life he has, living with his sister, Ellie (Sarah Lancaster) and her boyfriend Devon 'Captain Awesome' Woodcomb.

A top CIA Agent, Bryce Larkin (Matthew Bomer) steals something called 'The Intersect' he is hunted by both the CIA and NSA, but not before destroying all reference and material referring to the Intersect and sending the program itself as an e-mail to his old college room mate Chuck Bartowski.

Later when Chuck opens the e-mail The Intersect feeds directly into Chuck's brain. After the initial disorientation his life seem to return to normal, but that changes.

Not only do both the NSA and CIA know that the Intersect was sent to Chuck, but they want it back and the competing Agents have orders to be as lethal as needed.

This is how Chuck comes into contact with Agent Sarah Walker (Yvonne Strahovski) and John Casey (Adam Baldwin), one with orders to kill him, the other to protect him.

THings get further complicated when Chuck discovers that certain things can make him 'flash' giving him data on all kinds of top secret things. The Intersect is the combined database of all things stored in both the CIA/NSA computers and Chuck has access to it all.

He is either a threat that has to be destroyed or locked away, but no one seems to realise he might be something else: An asset.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Apr 28, 2012)

Ursa major said:


> The concept of the Intersect is SF going on Fantasy, so _Chuck_ must surely qualify as SFF.



That was what I was thinking Ursa!


----------

